

How Much did it Cost Youtube to host Gangnam Style? - ruswick
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/10/29/how-much-did-it-cost-youtube-to-stream-gangnam-style/

======
csense

      Cost for high resolution streaming, at $10485/PB: $  251658.24
      Cost for low  resolution streaming, at $10485/PB: $   22963.81
    

The numbers look much better in right-aligned fixed width, don't they?

------
ddorian43
\\\As I pointed out before, there are at least 80 different files that need to
be encoded and stored for the approximately 4:15 sec video.

Anyone knows if this is true? Really 80?

